# 29 Gallon For Life



## SandNukka15 (Nov 16, 2010)

what piranhas do you guys think you could house in a 29 gallon for life with little to no decour w a powerhead?

30 gallon high?
37 gallon?

any opinions please


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

I wouldn't setup a 29g. If anything, for a small breed for life or at least a few years, I would just get a 40g breeder. Check this site out for an aquarium sizing/weight chart.

And as for the breeds you could stock (this just came up in another topic not too long ago). You could get a Sanchezi, Eigenmanni, Muda, Hollandi, Gold or a Ruby Red Spilo.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

irritans...if you find one, let me know.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

IMO i wouldnt put in P in any of those for life....sure some could be ok for awhile but they are to small


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

BuckeyeGuy777 said:


> IMO i wouldnt put in P in any of those for life....sure some could be ok for awhile but they are to small


an irritans could definitely live in a 29 for life.


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

r1dermon said:


> IMO i wouldnt put in P in any of those for life....sure some could be ok for awhile but they are to small


an irritans could definitely live in a 29 for life.
[/quote]

There's no question that it possibly couldn't live in a 29g for life - but good luck finding an Irritans in your life.
And there is a reason I didn't suggest that to him. If you are lucky enough to have an Irritans - it shouldn't be in a 29g.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

none


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

i have seen several irritans for sale...not as of late, but 2 years ago there were at least 2.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Sanchezi and irritans are your best bets. A 30 breeder or something would be better buth that tank should be fine for a few years then mayby upgrade once they get 6" or something.


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

Avoid tall tanks, a larger footprint is more important.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Other than all that info your gonna need to upgradw cause that tank is too small


----------



## klink67 (Feb 14, 2010)

I am not saying it is the ideal thing to do but if you over filtered your tank and had a koralia 4 on there you could easily do a sanchezi or ruby red for life. The water current is key to exercise and makes the tank seem bigger to the fish. Another thing that worked for my 20 gallon rhom tank was having my AC110 on one end of the tank. This created fast current river conditions that my rhom loved. When you want to keep piranha in small tanks you want to have more water current.


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

klink67 said:


> I am not saying it is the ideal thing to do but if you over filtered your tank and had a koralia 4 on there you could easily do a sanchezi or ruby red for life. The water current is key to exercise and makes the tank seem bigger to the fish. Another thing that worked for my 20 gallon rhom tank was having my AC110 on one end of the tank. This created fast current river conditions that my rhom loved. When you want to keep piranha in small tanks you want to have more water current.


 i dont understand what has happened. This is the second thread in a row that ive viewed where someone mentioned a sanchezi is ok for life in a 35 or a 29g. I know you said its not ideal but seriously its impossible, not just not ideal. Am I missing something and way out of the loop?


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Sanchezi = 30x16 footprint tank for life.

Ruby Red Spilo = 48x18 footprint tank for life...


----------



## RiptideRush (Jan 22, 2011)

I don't believe any piranha would be "Happy" in a 29 gal for life.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2011)

Wimple piranhas would be my only suggestion


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

smb said:


> I am not saying it is the ideal thing to do but if you over filtered your tank and had a koralia 4 on there you could easily do a sanchezi or ruby red for life. The water current is key to exercise and makes the tank seem bigger to the fish. Another thing that worked for my 20 gallon rhom tank was having my AC110 on one end of the tank. This created fast current river conditions that my rhom loved. When you want to keep piranha in small tanks you want to have more water current.


 i dont understand what has happened. This is the second thread in a row that ive viewed where someone mentioned a sanchezi is ok for life in a 35 or a 29g. I know you said its not ideal but seriously its impossible, not just not ideal. Am I missing something and way out of the loop?
[/quote]
It depends alot on the tank footprint. Generally p's will use the length and width more then the height. If the tank is larger they will use the height too but when your dealing with tanks under 100g its best to focus on just the length and width.

For example a 30Breeder is 30x18x13
while a 29g is 30x12x18

Though they have a similar water volume the 30B gives alot more swimming room.

I have seen some really nice sanchezis in 29g. I think it would be good to use the 29g as a growout for couple years then mayby after that upgrade to a bigger tank.

If you don't have the tank get a 30B instead or even 40B if you want a bit more height. If you have the tank you could either use it as a growout or do something like exodons or a wimple.


----------



## klink67 (Feb 14, 2010)

Need increased current in a smaller tank so they keep busy. Remember these are river fish with fast moving currents.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

klink67 said:


> Need increased current in a smaller tank so they keep busy. Remember these are river fish with fast moving currents.


Rivers that have a footprint bigger then any of our tanks.

Increased current does not make up for to small of a tank IMO


----------



## klink67 (Feb 14, 2010)

It definitely helps keep the fish busy. My rhom loved the current!


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

Solo Tiger Barb!


----------



## keithdude5 (Nov 30, 2010)

Pacu for sure!


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I dont look so much at the gallonage so much as the footprint, It wouldnt feel right to keep any p in anything less than 3ftx 15 wide.

A 40gal breeder is the ideal minimum I think for a p


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

FEEFA said:


> I dont look so much at the gallonage so much as the footprint, It wouldnt feel right to keep any p in anything less than 3ftx 15 wide.
> 
> A 40gal breeder is the ideal minimum I think for a p


X2


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

piranha-freak101 said:


> I dont look so much at the gallonage so much as the footprint, It wouldnt feel right to keep any p in anything less than 3ftx 15 wide.
> 
> A 40gal breeder is the ideal minimum I think for a p


X2
[/quote]

X3


----------



## warpet (May 21, 2004)

I see medium to large piranha in 20G tanks at fishtores all the time. I'm not saying it's right, but it can be done.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

warpet said:


> I see medium to large piranha in 20G tanks at fishtores all the time. I'm not saying it's right, but it can be done.


There is a big differnce between a temporary holding tank and a permanent tank.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

warpet said:


> I see medium to large piranha in 20G tanks at fishtores all the time. I'm not saying it's right, but it can be done.


If your gonna be looking at it that way i suggest you raise goldfish not piranhas


----------



## warpet (May 21, 2004)

piranha-freak101 said:


> I see medium to large piranha in 20G tanks at fishtores all the time. I'm not saying it's right, but it can be done.


If your gonna be looking at it that way i suggest you raise goldfish not piranhas








[/quote]

Did you guys read the part where I said "it's not right".


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

warpet said:


> I see medium to large piranha in 20G tanks at fishtores all the time. I'm not saying it's right, but it can be done.


If your gonna be looking at it that way i suggest you raise goldfish not piranhas








[/quote]

Did you guys read the part where I said "it's not right".
[/quote]
Did you reread the part where you said it can b done therefor refferring that a piranha can b housed for life in a 29gl which is sooo wrongg


----------



## klink67 (Feb 14, 2010)

Its not so much water volume its more tank dimensions. You could have a sanchezi in one of these for life with a strong powerhead.
My link

Even though the water volume is small it is almost 3 feet long which should be plenty of swimming space, not to mention this is a really cool tank.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

You cannot be saying a SANCHEZI can be housed for life in a 29 gl for life period! Its too small


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Catoprion Mento.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

from what ive read i believe you could keep a sanchezi in a 29gal... even an eigenmanni, iritans... Not all the fish need to have a huge kingdom imo...


----------



## klink67 (Feb 14, 2010)

click on my above link

That would be a cool serra grow out tank.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

klink67 said:


> click on my above link
> 
> That would be a cool serra *grow out* tank.


Keyword.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Well again i just feel like its unfair to go from tge wild to a 29gl


----------

